# Fehlermeldung: "No XML content. Please add a root view or layout to your documet."



## Gast2 (14. Aug 2012)

Hi,

ich habe mir viel Mühe gegeben, mein erstes "Hello world" -App zu erzeugen.
Aber leider endet es stets in einer Fehlermeldung, mit der ich nicht weiterkomme:
*"No XML content. Please add a root view or layout to your documet."*​
Diese Fehlermeldung erscheint, wenn ich die App laufen lassen will (Run / Strg+F11).
Ein Layout habe ich angelegt (Buttons oder Text, etc.).

Version:
Eclipse Java EE IDE for Web Developers.
Version: Helios Service Release 2

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
(würde mich sehr freuen)

Frank


----------



## schlingel (14. Aug 2012)

Geht's gerade um Android? Oder irgendein mobile web framework? Wie sieht der Code aus?


----------



## Gast2 (15. Aug 2012)

Ja, Android.

Ich sende mal ein Abbild der Eclipse mit Fehlermeldung unten im hellgeben Bereich.

@Schlingel: Quelltext von welcher Datei?

activity_main.xml sieht so aus:
[XML]<RelativeLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    xmlns:tools="http://schemas.android.com/tools"
    android:layout_width="match_parent"
    android:layout_height="match_parent" >

    <TextView
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_centerHorizontal="true"
        android:layout_centerVertical="true"
        android:text="@string/hello_world"
        tools:context=".MainActivity" />

    <Button
        android:id="@+id/button1"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignParentLeft="true"
        android:layout_alignParentTop="true"
        android:layout_marginLeft="17dp"
        android:layout_marginTop="26dp"
        android:text="Knopf" />

</RelativeLayout>[/XML]

und activity_main.out.xml ist leer.

Frank


----------



## schlingel (15. Aug 2012)

Hm, du hast in beiden Layout-XMLs Fehler. Ich seh die jetzt aber eigentlich nicht im Code. 

Also aktivier mal die Problems-View. Dort sollte dann dabei stehen was der eigentliche Fehler ist. Wofür brauchst du eigentlich dieses tools:context? Welchen Sinn hat das?


----------



## Gast2 (15. Aug 2012)

Der Fehler ist, dass in activity_main.out.xml (in Zeile 1) nichts steht.
Aber ist das nicht so, dass die Datei activity_main.out.xml automatisch erzeugt werden müßte?
(Aus dem was ich zuvor in activity_main.xml anlege...)
siehe Anhang!

Wo siehst Du ein tools:context? 
Ich weiß nicht was Du meinst.
Wahrscheinlich brauche ich es auch nicht.

Frank


----------



## schlingel (15. Aug 2012)

Das ist ein Attribut das du verwendest. Welches tutorial verwendest du? Ich programmier jetzt seit zwei Jahren für android und hab so etwas noch nie erzeugen lassen.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Aug 2012)

Alles generiert...
Ich habe über die ADT eine Smartphone-Anwendung erzeugt und per Drag'n Drop einen Button eingefügt und dessen Text geändert. Das ist alles.

Leider habe ich noch nicht das richtige Tutorial für mich gefunden. Hast Du ne Empfehlung für mich? (auch als Paper / Buch möglich)


----------



## Gast2 (16. Aug 2012)

Habe eclipse komplet gelöscht und neu installiert. 
Jetzt funktioniert's.

Mein erstes App auf's mobile geschickt "Hello Android!".


----------

